# Southern CA - 3 young female rats looking for rehoming



## slapdot (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi, I am looking to rehome 3 super cute young female pet rats. They are just about 4 months old. All 3 are dumbos, 2 of them are agouti berkshire and 1 is black hooded. They are energetic, friendly, social and handled daily, and they really like to explore. I was recently put into a position where I just don't have the means to give them the proper amount of free range/outside the cage play time they need. I am hoping to find them an excellent forever home that will give them all the love, care and play time they deserve.

I live in the High Desert(Victorville) and depending on where you are located in So Cal I might be able to drive or meet you half way. If you are interested just send me a pm and hopefully we can work something out. Thanks.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm sorry I can't adopt them ,but I love the second picture.It looks like they are having a meeting -"So, tomorrow when the human opens the door we all run out and get the treats."


----------

